# Ridgid Seesnake question



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi all. I am going to purchase a Ridgid Seenake Mini (200')color reel and DVD. 

I understand that Ridgid had discontinued the 10"LCD/DVD recorder combo, due to recording issues. You can still get the 10"LCD moniter, but need to purchase a seperate DVD recorder. 

Anyone have problems with the 10" combo?

The replacement is a 6" LCD/DVD recorder ("DVD PAK"). Anyone use this yet?. 

My other concern is will the 6" screen be large enough? 

Thanks guys.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have the lcd/dvd pac - i really like it! very clear picture and portable, 6in. screen is large enough IMHO.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have an older tool case moniter which I think has a 5 in moniter and this has never been a problem for me.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> I have an older tool case monitor which I think has a 5 in monitor and this has never been a problem for me.


 I have the 5" toolbox monitor as well picture is more than large enough.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 200' mini and a 325 self leveling. Both of the monitors are the 5" tool case monitors and I have never had a problem. When and if I ever replace them it will be with a DVDPak and monitor. The fact they are cordless when needed will make up for anything you may not like about them size wise.

Mark


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've had the even smaller OLED DVDPAK for about a week now. It's fine for me.


----------

